# wie erstelle ich einen 3d kegel in PS ???



## AUToPSY (18. April 2001)

hi all

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. habe vor kurzem von photoimpact zu photoshop 6 gewechselt. ist ja ein gigantischer unterschied ! PS6 ist auf jeden fall um massen besser.
jetzt habe ich natürlich anfangsschrierigkeiten.
ich erstelle gerne chromteile und würde zu gerne wissen wie ich so nen 3d kegel erstellen kann und natürlich den dazugehörigen glanzeffekt(stellt euch einfach ne spitze von nem morgenstern vor). will das teil evtl. auch biegen um irgend ein space-objekt zu erstellen.
hoffe jemand kann mir ein paar nützliche tipps geben.
thanks in advance

AUToPSY


----------



## tomtutorial (18. April 2001)

*Ist doch easy !!!*

Ist doch easy !!!

da ich deine Frage schon, so ähnlich, öfters gelesen habe, werde ich heute ein Tutorials dazu machen. Das müßte dann heute nachmittag online auf meiner Site stehen.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## AUToPSY (18. April 2001)

*Re: Ist doch easy !!!*



> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Tom Joke _
> *Ist doch easy !!!
> 
> da ich deine Frage schon, so ähnlich, öfters gelesen habe, werde ich heute ein Tutorials dazu machen. Das müßte dann heute nachmittag online auf meiner Site stehen.
> ...



hi TJ

ich hab gerade gestern auf deine page geschaut und habe ein paar tuts ausprobiert 
nicht schlecht.
cool das du ein tut dafür machst. geht ja recht fix bei dir.

TNX
AUToPSY


----------



## tomtutorial (18. April 2001)

*Fertig*

Ist fertig und online.

Hoffe ich konnte dir und natürlich anderen helfen.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## AUToPSY (18. April 2001)

*Re: Fertig*



> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Tom Joke _
> *Ist fertig und online.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte dir und natürlich anderen helfen.
> ...



mir auf jeden fall !!! nochmals danke.
werde heute abend gleich mal rum experimentieren.

peace
AUToPSY


----------

